# Women's Field Trial Club



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

The Open and Qualifying will be at the Metcalf/Roberts property on Friday
The Amateur will be at Red Dog Ranch on Saturday and the Derby will be at the "annex"(new property) across the street (west side of route 53) from Red Dog Ranch on Saturday after the Qual.

All folks are invited to the tail gate dinner after days events on Saturday. Annual Women's membership meeting to be held on Friday at Metcalf guest house after days events. Good luck to all!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Open to Land Blind
3 4 5 6 7 9 12 13 15 16 
18 20 23 25 26 27 31 32 33 36 
37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44 45 47 
48 59 51 53 54 55 57 58 59 62 
Dog 27 starts


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Qual to water marks
7 14 15 18 20 23 25 28


----------



## w.james smith (Mar 6, 2009)

Any updates for the open callbacks for womens?


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Kurt Opel said:


> Any news on the Derby?


Derby ran 2 series. all but one dog to 2nd. Bunch picked up on the 2nd series hip pocket double with long gun retired. Sorry don't have call backs but was over my dogs head.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Open to WB
5 6 13 15 16 18 25 26 27 33 36 
38 45 47 50 51 53 55 57 58 62


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

AM to LB
1 5 6 7 11 12 16 17 30 21 24 26 
29 30 35 37 39 40 41 42 43 44 46 47


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you captainjack


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any news on Derby for Sunday with #s?
Thanks
Freya


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open 
1 #6 Rocky Fekula/Andy Curtis
2 #45 Huck Reasons/Al Arthur
3 #5 Billy Ray Duncan Christie
4 #38 Sonic Judy Powers
RJ #36 Turbo Bicknell/Andy Curtis


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

captainjack said:


> Derby ran 2 series. all but one dog to 2nd. Bunch picked up on the 2nd series hip pocket double with long gun retired. Sorry don't have call backs but was over my dogs head.


Purposely retired , or just lost sight because of terrain or sitting ?


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Retired gun in Derby. Really. Judges could not set up a good marking test? That is very sad.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Results posted on EE


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations on the AM win, Barb!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Other competitor , the one that won , says it was not a retired gun in the Derby .


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Jay Dufour said:


> Other competitor , the one that won , says it was not a retired gun in the Derby .


I have nothing negative to say about the test. I called it semi retired initially, but the gun was not visible at all from the line after the gunner sat down. Still have nothing negative to say about it. Ran some of every stake this weekend and all were well done as always.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

If not visible from line after gunner sat, it is retired. These are Derby dogs. Slippery slope.


----------

